#ubuntu-s390x 2016-04-11
<jamespage> markus_z, switching to cpu-mode = 'none' fixed things sufficiently to get a cloud up and running
<jamespage> albeit in all on lpar using containers, but a useful validation point all the same
<markus_z> jamespage: cool! Good to hear that. Thanks for the info.
<markus_z> jamespage: Did I already mention that VNC is not working and you need the "serial console" if you want to access it in Horizon?
<markus_z> "it" == an instance
<jamespage> markus_z, ah - no I did not know that
<jamespage> tbh I generally avoid horizon
<jamespage> but thanks for the feedback anyway
<markus_z> jamespage: good choice :)
<jamespage> serial console is not configured by the charms atm - I'll add that to the features list for next cycle...
<markus_z> jamespage: The serial console still has limitations though. Live-migration is not possible with it. I'm working on a bug fix for that.
<markus_z> https://bugs.launchpad.net/nova/+bug/1455252
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1455252 in OpenStack Compute (nova) "enabling serial console breaks live migration" [High,In progress]
<xnox> markus_z, hm, surely we can connect to the virtio console and have migrations working et.al.? (same as on other arches)
 * xnox looks into the bug report
<markus_z> xnox: It's not related to the arch. It behaves the same on x86. The way nova handles the ports during the live-migration is the root cause.
<xnox> ah, ok =)
<xnox> markus_z, i meant VNC -> i thought that should work without serial console, and simply with the /dev/hvc0 console no?
<xnox> hvc0-7 consoles
<markus_z> xnox: That' news to me. Isn't hvc0 xen related?
<xnox> markus_z, it might be qemu 2.5 new stuff. And yes hvc0 is usually xen stuff. I'll boot another instance on my machines in a moment to inspect available things.
 * xnox ponders if there is Xen on s390x
<smb> xnox, no
<xnox> either something is recycling the names, or possibly ubuntu config has xen stuff enabled =/
<xnox> (kernel config)
<smb> I think hvc is Xen but not only, there was something else using that name (thoug I thought ppc)
<markus_z> I have to leave for today, we can talk tomorrow about this if you like.
<xnox> cpaelzer, infinity, smb - could you take a look at the last patch I've posted on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-notifier/+bug/1563854 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1563854 in update-notifier (Ubuntu) "update-notifier updates-available does not reset after dpkg run" [High,Fix released]
<xnox> it seems reasonable to me, but I'm not sure if it will re-introduce the stalls you have worked on removing in previous uploads.
<xnox> i'm gonna run in that config for a bit, and see if it's reasonable.
<smb> xnox, I can try this as a manual fix, too. It looks reasonable and I guess the stalls were mainly because the cache was updated on every login. Now it would be only when running update or upgrade
<smb> which I think is already protected somehow against concurrent runs
<cpaelzer> xnox: looking
<cpaelzer> xnox: yeah that update was lost, and currently has the delay til next update
<xnox> cpaelzer, so currently story: apt update, ssh localhost "you have X updates", apt full-upgrade, ssh localhost "you have X updates", apt update, "<no updates message>"
<cpaelzer> xnox: I agree on "recounting" after DPkg ran to be a proper solution
<xnox> cool.
<cpaelzer> I haven't tested
<xnox> with this thing after dist-upgrade (even if partial) the right new count is displayed.
<cpaelzer> do you want us to test it too, any ppa or anything?
<xnox> i'll test it more with partial / aborted upgrades later on, before uploading.
<cpaelzer> or just test itonce upload is through?
<xnox> cpaelzer, it's a conf file, just edit it in /etc/apt.conf.d =)
<cpaelzer> xnox: so true
<xnox> to match the new stanza.
<cpaelzer> xnox: let me get my numa "§$%& out of the way and I'll test it later one
<xnox> =)
 * xnox wishes dasdfmt was faster
<cpaelzer> xnox: your fixe worked for me in general and in the few tests I've made
<cpaelzer> xnox: it achieves what you wanted and it didn't break anything for me that I would have noticed
<xnox> cpaelzer, cool. I was after that!
<cpaelzer> and the extra latency is only added to another apt/dpkg action which is where it should belong to
<cpaelzer> as you remember it was "on login" in the past which was horrible waiting these seconds over and over again :-)
<xnox> yeap
#ubuntu-s390x 2016-04-12
<cpaelzer> morning little z systems out there
<jfh> morning
<xnox> cpaelzer, yeah \o/
<xnox> little or under heavy load =)
<cpaelzer> xnox: I fail to get the context :-)
<cpaelzer> xnox: but yeah \o/ at least doesn't sound too scary
<xnox> cpaelzer, "<cpaelzer> morning little z systems out there"
<cpaelzer> xnox: ah that important one - sure
<cpaelzer> xnox: you are long enough working on z now - you should get to learn all the common statements of s390 fans
<cpaelzer> like "never trust a computer you can lift" - while not invented for z it totally applies
<xnox> heheh
<xnox> so i guess "little z systems" is a tongue-in-cheek statement. =)
#ubuntu-s390x 2016-04-13
<xnox> cpaelzer, do you know at all how to enable z/vm monitoring?
<xnox> https://www.ibm.com/support/knowledgecenter/linuxonibm/com.ibm.linux.z.lgdd/lgdd_t_monst_setup_gvm.html?lang=en
<cpaelzer> xnox: what you linked is for Linux to provide extra data to the monitor
<cpaelzer> xnox: do you mean that or how to enable monitoring in general so that you can feed data into it?
<xnox> cpaelzer, yes.
<xnox> cpaelzer, i did all the linux side things, and the kernel is telling me "not allowed to write data"
<xnox> so i assume that monitoring is not enabled on z/VM side of things, and/or e.g. i didn't bring online the needed CCW device or some such.
<cpaelzer> I always used monitor stuff for performance data, never for appldata - but I should be able to find a redbook or so that describes the host portion of it
<xnox> cpaelzer, i thought MONITOR SAMPLE ENABLE APPLDATA ALL et.al. are z/VM CP commands, no?
<cpaelzer> give me a sec
<xnox> i tried to run that through #vmcp and it told me to go away =(
<cpaelzer> they are cp commands
<cpaelzer> but you have to have that stuff installed
<cpaelzer> what you have looks like the config for monwriteer
<xnox> "Set this option in the z/VM user directory entry of the virtual machine in which the application that uses this device driver is to run:"
<cpaelzer> yep
<xnox> what is z/VM user directory? how do i check which options it has? how do i change them?
<cpaelzer> consider it a bit (only a bit) the virsh.xml of your guest
<cpaelzer> depending on permissions you can modify yours - more often you need an admin login
<cpaelzer> you can (try to) edit your current profile - usually with "x profile exec a"
<cpaelzer> x is the editor
<cpaelzer> be aware if you thought vi is strange a decade ago
<cpaelzer> "profile+exec" is like "file+extension"
<cpaelzer> a is where it is -on your a disk
<cpaelzer> when you log on to a guest
<cpaelzer> then your profile is executed
<cpaelzer> ah you forgot the CP
<cpaelzer> well no vmcp already goes to cp
<xnox> cp says unknown monitor command, if i like get a c3270 console up
<cpaelzer> I'd recommend x3270
<cpaelzer> http://www.redbooks.ibm.com/redbooks/pdfs/sg248147.pdf
<cpaelzer> contains an example on editing your profile
<cpaelzer> on page 247
<cpaelzer> they even have the enables you wanted
<cpaelzer> they enable more - for the perf monitoring that I mentioned
<cpaelzer> section 9.4.1 is what you currently d
<cpaelzer> do
<cpaelzer> there is a reference for "OPTION APPLMON"
<cpaelzer> I never needed to set that, but then my systems always might just have had it enabled by some friendly admins
<cpaelzer> Option applmon is for your directory entry
<cpaelzer> that now is the real counterpart to a virsh.xml
<cpaelzer> rule of thumb:
<cpaelzer> directory entry = virsh.xm
<cpaelzer> profile = autoexec.bat (yes old win example I know)
<cpaelzer> page 183 has an example of the option being enabled in the driectory
<cpaelzer> FYI - DIAG X#DC' seems to be the way it is implemented - see http://publib.boulder.ibm.com/epubs/pdf/hcse5c00.pdf
<cpaelzer> that is how the hipercall is made from linux to the hipervisor
<cpaelzer> but that is done for you in the appl* modules
<cpaelzer> just if you ever need to debug it
<cpaelzer> you might need inaddy or an IS admin to change your directory
<cpaelzer> I currently look for a query how you could check if it is enabled
<cpaelzer> xnox: ^^
<xnox> cpaelzer, x3270 is aweful -> c3270 is so much better. I have a high dpi screen laptop, and x3270 is unusable. Plus c3270 has everything too.
<xnox> curses, but yeah.
<cpaelzer> whatever works for you
 * cpaelzer lacks $ for high DPI
<cpaelzer> http://www.ibm.com/support/knowledgecenter/SSB27U_6.2.0/com.ibm.zvm.v620.hcpa5/option.htm%23option
<cpaelzer> about setting OPTION APPLMON
<xnox> it came out of my toys budget =)
<cpaelzer> familiy consumes toy budged
 * xnox is single :-P
<cpaelzer> xnox: what does "vmcp query monitor all" give you
<cpaelzer> I really think we need to check that it is enabled as step1
<xnox> $ sudo vmcp query monitor all
<xnox> [sudo] password for ubuntu:
<xnox> HCPCFC003E Invalid option - MONITOR
<xnox> Error: non-zero CP response for command 'QUERY MONITOR ALL': #3
<cpaelzer> that seems very disabled/unavailable to me
<cpaelzer> there should have been so much stuff in the report - like if the appldata domain is active and all that
<cpaelzer> https://www.ibm.com/support/knowledgecenter/SSB27U_6.3.0/com.ibm.zvm.v630.hcpb7/qmon.htm
<cpaelzer> but it seems monitor itself is unavailable - as I said I always had the luxury of such basics being set up :-)
<cpaelzer> lets consider it is not installed7enabled
<cpaelzer> xnox: I've asked a few people that should know better - need to wait til they reply
<xnox> cool
<xnox> thanks!
<cpaelzer> xnox: there might be my family-evening-break in between, but I definetly come back to you later
<cpaelzer> xnox: well we are totally without privileges
<cpaelzer> xnox: even to query if enabled it need a user with A or E
<cpaelzer> but we only have G
<cpaelzer> That very likely applies to your enable as well
<cpaelzer> we need someone to change the entries of you login
<cpaelzer> while doing so he can ensure you have Option applmon enabled
<cpaelzer> inaddy: ^^ - can you do that ?
<cpaelzer> RT ticket ?
<cpaelzer> also I really think that xnox user should get like ABEGU privclasses
<xnox> wel.... maybe not.
<cpaelzer> xnox: yes the MONITOR command for your enable is Priv class A and E as well
<cpaelzer> so without that you won't do a lot :-)
<cpaelzer> xnox: so really - open a RT ticket to get your z/VM login (that of your guest) also priv class A and E
<cpaelzer> xnox: otherwise I don't see you continuing to work on this
<cpaelzer> and once you have that you can start with the query to see what actually is enabled
<cpaelzer> then enable it with the command you already had
<cpaelzer> then query again
<cpaelzer> then cross fingers and do it
<cpaelzer> xnox: away with the kids for a while, let me know if you need more
<inaddy> sorry guys my daughter was born yesterday. still in hospital. could u ping frank
<inaddy> cpaelzer: ^
<cpaelzer> inaddy: absolutely - I hope everything is fine - and gratz
#ubuntu-s390x 2016-04-14
<jgrimm> hi, docker guy got access to ubuntu beta2 and noticed xubuntu-desktop installed (promptly removed to get himself 2G back).   seemd odd to have a desktop package on z, so thought i'd poke in here
